# Landscaping for bees...I hope.



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

Opining is tough without seeing your yard layout and knowing how crippled up you are. If your yard slopes away you might consider terracing. If it's just rough you might take a look at raised beds and paths. If there's lot's of drainage you might try to capture it (along with with roof runnoff) for a drip irrigation system. Consider planting so that something is blooming all the time - especially in dearth periods - so your bees get a snack.


----------



## drobbins (Jun 1, 2005)

Hi David,

There was a thread here on a similar topic recently where someone made the point that your bee's are going to forage on something like 8000 acres.
So really, what you do on your lot doesn't make much difference.
If your crippled (I am as well) I would suggest you think more in line with what works best for you.
All the things you suggested planting sound great for bee's but keep in mind the bee's are going to forage far and wide, although it is nice to see em foraging on your stuff in your yard.
How bout vegetables?
The bee's are a great benefit for most and you get a crop as well 

I definately vote for a "mower free" zone









Dave


----------



## naturebee (Dec 25, 2004)

Hi David,

http://beelab.osu.edu/garden/Default.asp


----------

